# Some Unique pics - trust me, this is good



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

More info and a lot more pics later, but enjoy for now!!!




























any ?'s


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

more !

jeje nice pics, love the MP . hey, is it MPII?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

MPIII 

looks fantastic  

what wheels are they out of curiosity?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> MPIII


You sure


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks amazing,one of the best GTR´s looking in this world,for sure:bowdown1:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nice A10 tankbuster:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Am I the only one that needs tissues when seeing brake set ups like that!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

DCD said:


> Am I the only one that needs tissues when seeing brake set ups like that!!


Stunning looking 34! 
The 8 pots look cool in silver :bowdown1:


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

nice, new brakes and new wheels. good choice on everything. awesome looking car


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, very unique - but your not supposed to take photos on the base are you! 

Better keep the location to yourself, or the SP's will be after you!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

DCD said:


> Am I the only one that needs tissues when seeing brake set ups like that!!



I was just going to comment on those brake disks... u beat me to it.. WOW

I wish i lived in japan... Anyone have any jobs going over there???

edit: i cant believe no one has made the obvious jokes somewhere in the line of, clearence for take off, or taxiing to runway 6,ready for take off...


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Demon Dave said:


> You sure


nope, i just forgot to put a question mark in


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

They're some cracking pics, especially with the A10's and AWACS, etc in the background  

Love the brake set-up, too, but wondering what rear wing that is??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What a nice car, get it quick into some magazines in Europe Bean . . .once again:clap:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Did you steal the brakes off the aircraft?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> MPIII
> 
> looks fantastic
> 
> what wheels are they out of curiosity?


Volk Racing Progressiv Spoke

And have these been changed since the last time i saw this car (from Silver TE's?)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix, Paul.

Sensational colour, Bean. Looks mint all round.

Cya O!


----------



## Biscuit LM (Aug 19, 2006)

*hello people.*

Hi i gave just bought a GTR33 LeMans from Mike at skylinesrus. pick it up on saturday and cant wait or sleep at night:clap: just wondered if any of you folks are from the southampton area and if any meets took place around this area as would like rock up and put faces to names. thanks fellas top site with top people. :bowdown1:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking good 

any more pics of the bonnet? thinking of changing mine in the future and like to see other mp2 bonnets


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Yes, very unique - but your not supposed to take photos on the base are you!
> 
> Better keep the location to yourself, or the SP's will be after you!



Make a long story short:
I did the pics before the SP shift, we were allready on the flightline with authorization due to a festival. The guy in the R32, another Dave, wasn't so lucky as he was chased away by 2 golf carts with 4 SP's armed and ready to shoot him. When he parked his car he got an earfull!!!

Oh well, we really were not supose to be that close to begin with.
It is a nice pic with that A-10 in the background. How many people can get pics like that and get away with it? I wish I could have taken a pic with my car there too, but it turned out to be a BAD idea.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

hyrev said:


> any ?'s


What size are those brakes (discs & callipers)? Are they the same as the Z-tune uses?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> looking good
> 
> any more pics of the bonnet? thinking of changing mine in the future and like to see other mp2 bonnets


its not MP2


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea... thats very very cool..... you don't see that to often.... nice pics


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Volk Racing Progressiv Spoke
> 
> And have these been changed since the last time i saw this car (from Silver TE's?)


Bean had these wheels on the BB R34 last time I saw that one so unless he´s bought another set, my guess is he´s just made a swap. 

Excellent pics and the cars look VERY nice aswell! :bowdown1: 

/P


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks to Paul for the pictures...taken at extreme risk :chuckle: 
Thanks for the comments on the car - I guess I better clear up the confusion....
I have an original MP3 car which is now in the UK - some may have seen it in a couple of magazines and, of course, most of the guys in Japan already know the background to that car.
The car in Paul's pics is actually my BB car, but it's had a bare metal respray for a number of reasons. It's not actually MP3 - it's MP3 with a blue base so the colour shift is a bit different.
The wheels are still the same Volk Racing Progressive Spokes but the brakes are new; 380 mm Brembo 8pots and 355mm Brembo 4 pots.
So, well spotted Per and Virdee but the swapped bit's weren't what you thought


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL that should clear things up

Looks like we have to schedule another shoot in the next few months!

BTW...how are those brakes??


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb ... awesome pics.


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Stunning. Those wheels are awesome.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> Thanks to Paul for the pictures...taken at extreme risk :chuckle:
> Thanks for the comments on the car - I guess I better clear up the confusion....
> I have an original MP3 car which is now in the UK - some may have seen it in a couple of magazines and, of course, most of the guys in Japan already know the background to that car.
> The car in Paul's pics is actually my BB car, but it's had a bare metal respray for a number of reasons. It's not actually MP3 - it's MP3 with a blue base so the colour shift is a bit different.
> ...


Is it really that hard to find a MP3 car or did you want the MP3 colour with a subtle difference. Seems like you've totally fallen for MP3; new BB?!!!

Or is it that you didn't want to buy "another" MP3 car and then change everything from the BB car to the newly acquired one?

Either way, car looks awesome, and sure didn't think the swap was a colour swap!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Dave,
They look like 18s? Please say they are!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

COSSYCam said:


> Dave,
> They look like 18s? Please say they are!


Negative my friend. Those are 19s.
The brakes look like they are 18's 

To truly appreciate this car it must be seen in the flesh.
Bean, thanks a million for bringing your car down for the weekend.
I hope the drive home was a quick one !! Next time I will try and
get a pic next to a B-2 or U2.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looked fantastic as always guys

C1GTR looked stunning when i saw it earlier this week


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyrev, can you get access to the airfields as you wish and turn around with Skylines? Looks incredible to do that . . . If I visite you can you fly me around with one of thoses jets . . .? :chuckle:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> Love the brake set-up, too, but wondering what rear wing that is??


It's a Do-Luck rear wing.

Alex B


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

hyrev said:


> Negative my friend. Those are 19s.
> The brakes look like they are 18's


I have the same brakes as Dave and we both wanted to fit 18s if possible as tyre choice (esp trackday tyres) is better. I had tried many wheels but none would clear the 8 pots so I had hoped Dave had found a suitable 18 inch wheel.
They are tight under 19s


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave, that color is nothing short of superb.  Awesome. 

And those brakes :bowdown1: 

Paul, superb pics - you should get some of those submitted for the 2007 calendar


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> Dave, that color is nothing short of superb.  Awesome.
> 
> And those brakes :bowdown1:
> 
> Paul, superb pics - you should get some of those submitted for the 2007 calendar


I will be posing up some of these pics later, hopefully today.
Still kinda tired from this event. Would be nice to have Bean's
car in there (calendar) with the A-10 in the bakground.

No - I do not have 'anytime' access to the flight line. Any other
day i would have been shot with M-16's and 9mm's. Bean's car
would be full of bullet holes and ruin the paint job.

But this event I was allowed to bring cars for display and I was
honored to have Bean's car present, so I seized the moment.

Last years attendance was 113,000 for this festival on base.
I really dont kow yet what it was for this year, but Bean can tell
you, there were a lot of people last night, a lot.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

excellent photos Hyrev and that car Bean, it's a beauty.. but the thing with the 32, haha.. that made my day!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Cam - still looking for some 18s - If I'd found some you'd have been the first to know.

Hi Paul - somebody had crashed at Takaido last night - took me 2 hrs to do a 40 minute trip 
Have a good holiday today.
I honestly think there were at least as many people there last night as you get at the Tokyo Motor Show.....and the queues for Steak Dinners :bawling: 

Virdee - I did want Midnight Purple ever since '99. I wouldn't have changed the colour apart from someone had damaged the car in a very annoying way which meant the only way to really sort it out was a full paint job - it seemed a bit pointless to go for BB again so I got a custom version of MP3.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Christ, and I thought the Brembo's on my Supra where big....


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Best colour I've ever seen... cars a credit to you.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

*nICE!!!*

Damn Paul! 
The car is immaculate.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This was before the crowd showed up.
I know I promised more pics, be patient, they will be up soon.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Paul this event at the base - was it the "Friendship Festival"....?

I remember going to one several years ago at an airbase near Tokyo......


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Yes, it is Yokota Air Base's annual Friendship Festival.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

OK, yes I have been to it before! 

Well it looks like I missed it this year, but there's always next year 

Looking forward to seeing some more pics - looks like you sorted out quite a line-up of Skylines


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> Hi Cam - still looking for some 18s - If I'd found some you'd have been the first to know.


I take it the 18 inch TE37s with the right offset are a no go?

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Was there on Friday during the set up. Didn't know so may Skylines would show up....would have probably come too


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> I take it the 18 inch TE37s with the right offset are a no go?
> 
> Cya O!


What about with ø370 mm rotors?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome pictures...i like the plate on the R34 aswell!

looks great!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Superb photo's, thanks for sharing and I hope to see more.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> I take it the 18 inch TE37s with the right offset are a no go?
> 
> Cya O!


I haven't had a chance to try them yet. Cam has though and they did catch the calipers. Still looking - but haven't had a lot of time.
Saw Gy's car at Yokota though - he's running some RE55s. I need those tyres


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> I take it the 18 inch TE37s with the right offset are a no go?
> 
> Cya O!


nah, CE28Ns , oh those spokes look beautiful . TE37s are too common, maybe if they were with Large PCD in 18" , really nice.

either way , very nice altough common rims: Nismo LMGT4s 

oh n i love the looks of the Progressiv Spoke on this GTR


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

DCD said:


> What about with ø370 mm rotors?


That is an opton I have considered Dino as the only other way to get 380mm/8 pots under 18s is to have the calipers machined. I am stuck with using touring car slicks for trackdays at the moment but have concerns about them as they are designed for a lot lighter vehicle.
If I keep my car I will do one of the above for next year.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice pics Hyrev....Did the guy in the gunmetal 32 get pinned to the concrete for getting too close?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the A-10 pics :clap: 

... and the cars even better :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ow ow ow...... mean piccies.

Love the precision detail. Wheels, brakes, everything, and those vortex generators, Bean, they really do hit the spot! Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh..............moan :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

JOSHMELE said:


> Nice pics Hyrev....Did the guy in the gunmetal 32 get pinned to the concrete for getting too close?


They made him eat asphalt and then when he was regaining
conciousness, they tasered him till he peed in his pants.

He still has M-16 butt marks on his temple.--Just kidding, he did
get an earfull, i think that was enough.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> What about with ø370 mm rotors?


I know that 18 inch TE37s fit OK for 370mm rotors on the Brembo F50 kit. That's the setup that I have and was one of the prerequisites at the time. Not sure about the monoblock 8 pots.

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> I know that 18 inch TE37s fit OK for 370mm rotors on the Brembo F50 kit. That's the setup that I have and was one of the prerequisites at the time. Not sure about the monoblock 8 pots.
> 
> Cya O!


I'd forgotten you had those.
Do you recall the size and offset of your 18's ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> I know that 18 inch TE37s fit OK for 370mm rotors on the Brembo F50 kit. That's the setup that I have and was one of the prerequisites at the time. Not sure about the monoblock 8 pots.
> 
> Cya O!


F50 calipers are 71.5 mm tall while the 8-pots are 89 mm tall. I guess the mounting points on the brackets would be the same for 370 mm rotors (only assuming this) so there are 17.5 mm of space being eaten up by the bigger calipers. Maybe too much? They are also substantially longer. Have you ever fitted your 18s since your F50 brake conversion? Any idea how much space is available? Keep in mind that discs need to breathe, so not a good idea to leave little space between the edges of the rotor and inner part of the wheel.


----------



## TuneR (Jun 2, 2006)

Once again i have ended up saving all hyrevs pics, there so good. Bean your GTR looks immaculate :bowdown1:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> I'd forgotten you had those.
> Do you recall the size and offset of your 18's ?


I think they were 18x9.5J with +12 offset. If you want to borrow a rim to test fit, just ask.  




DCD said:


> Have you ever fitted your 18s since your F50 brake conversion? Any idea how much space is available?


At the time I had the F50s fitted, we checked the clearance with the TE37 18s and it was sufficient to work with. I can't recall the exact gap left (maths would suggest about 20mm) but Top Secret didn't think there was any problem driving with them. 

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I had 18" TE37s on my car with the 370mm F50 kit before I got the 19s. No problem at all.

I fairly sure that there is no chance of an 18x9.5 going over the 8pot 380s though.
Some say the 18x10.5 will, but Cam already tried it without success.
I'll ask TS to actually try some 18" wheels on mine when it's back there for finishing off.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave....Enkei NT03Rs are worth a shot. I've seen some massive brake setups under theose rims


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


>


That's the AC Schnitzer Tension M6 concept. A very ground breaking car.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice brakes....as for the rest....uhmmmmm


----------



## christofe (Jul 31, 2006)

what rims r they i luv dem


----------

